# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Haus gefunden

## frank_rt

also die häuser die ich mir angeschaut habe, waren irgendwie nicht das gelbe von ei. auch 3 betrugsversuche waren dabei, die waren aber nicht von thai`s. 
ich hatte ca 10 häuser angeschaut, naja wie gesagt das mit dem ei.
es tollste war ein haus welches einer thai familie gehörte, aussen hui innen pfui. kaputte möbel und dann 15000 thb.
also ich hab mir ein moped gemietet, und bin mal die resort`s abgefrahren und habe da nachgefragt ob da etwas zu vermieten wäre.
den ersten kontakt war dann gleich der treffer.
das haus gehört einem engländer. das ganze haus ist  innen und außen  renoviert worden. elektrik neu, möbel neu plasma tv internet. ja und die schlafzimmer mit matratzen sind auch neu. 
also habe ich dann irgendwan nachdem wir etwas gehandelt haben, ja gesagt.
und im resort gibt`s auch einen pool.
also herz was willste mehr.
achso 2 schlafzimmer 2 bäder wohnzimmer mit küche kombiniert ca. 50 qm insgesamt (also kein thai wohnzimmer)so zwischen 90 und 100 qm gross.
jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen. war schon ganz nervös wegen den misserfolgen.
wer will kann mich ruhig mal besuchen kommen.
mein schatz ist im tresor verschlossen, und das ist auch gut so, gelle schiene

----------


## isaanfan

Glückwunsch!
Und wo ist das (hab ich wohl irgendwo verpasst)? Und wie hoch ist die Miete?

Viel Spaß dort, isaanfan

----------


## frank_rt

das ist auf der eastside oder auch darkside. ekamol oder so nennt sich das resort. mit allem drum und dran 14000

----------


## schiene

Freut mich das du dass für dich passende Haus gefunden hast.
Hüte "deinen Schatz" gut bis ich mal vor Ort bin um mit dir eine Verkostung vor zu nehmen  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Gratuliere Frank_rt, dass Du fündig geworden bist. Es scheint Dir also zu gefallen und der Preis scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein.
Ich nehme mal an, es ist eine ruhige Lage dort in Ekamol.

----------


## frank_rt

zum krach habe ich festgestellt, der ist auf den strassen, aber 50 meter daneben ist es schön ruhig. lach.
ich hab mal 2 bilder gemacht, im haus wird zwar noch gearbeitet, aber für den 1. eindruck reichts wohl

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht doch gut aus. Schöne Küche, da kannst Dich austoben und die holde Weiblichkeit verwöhnen. Wünsche Dir einen angenehmen Aufenthalt im Lande.

----------


## frank_rt

Ich hab mal gelesen das die holde Weiblichkeit mich verwöhnen soll.
Danke aber ich lass mich lieber lach

----------


## frank_rt

jetzt suche ich noch einen tv anbieter.
wer kann mir dazu ws sagen.

----------


## pit

Ich hab ne SAT - Schüssel von True mit 3 Decodern. Kostet so um die 3000 pro Monat. Für reines Farangfernsehen ist aber UBC wohl besser. Ob auch günstiger, weiß ich nicht.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

fast vergessen internet brauch ich ja auch. weiß da auch jemand bescheid.

----------


## pit

Hab ich auch von True. ADSL für ca. 1.000 Baht / Monat. Bislang noch keine Probleme gehabt.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, in der Stadt der Engel kein Problem - aber wie sieht es in den Provinzen aus? Ich denke da insbesondere an die Provinzstadt Khon Kaen,
wo ich am Rande in einem kleinen Dorf wohnen werde.

----------


## pit

Das mag bis vor 10 Jahren ggf. mal ein Problem gewesen sein. Wenn ich über KK hinaus bis in die tiefste Provinz von Kalasin fahre, darf ich immer das WIFI vom Nachbarn des Schwiegervaters benutzen. Voraussetzung ist, dass eine Telefonleitung zum Haus liegt, dann kannst Du darüber auch schnelles Internet laufen lassen. Film guggen über WIFI ist überhaupt kein Problem.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

@ pit danke für die antwor.
gibts da auch den router mit oder muss man den extra zahlen

----------


## pit

> @ pit danke für die antwor.
> gibts da auch den router mit oder muss man den extra zahlen


Klar gibt es den Router! Wenn es ein Problem gibt, hatten wir einmal am Anfang, wurde der direkt getauscht.

 ::

----------


## rampo

> Pit, in der Stadt der Engel kein Problem - aber wie sieht es in den Provinzen aus? Ich denke da insbesondere an die Provinzstadt Khon Kaen,
> wo ich am Rande in einem kleinen Dorf wohnen werde.


Hab TRUE MOVE H 3G die Schwarze ausfuehrung 850 Baht ca im Monat kannst aber auch Problemlos 3 Monate ueberziehen 

dan erst schalten sie ab zu minders ists bei uns in der Pampas so .

Frueher kam die Rechnung per Post und man konnte bei 7/11 immer Bezahlen jetzt nicht mehr .

Warte immer wen sie es mir abschalten , da fahre ich halt schnell um zu zahlen ist ja nicht so weit .

Sie haben eine Niederlassung in der Naehe vom KKC HOTEL , da gibts auch kein problem mit Parkplatz .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Pit für die Auskunft. Rampo, wenn ich vor Ort bin dann zeigst mir bitte das, und was ich alles brauche.

----------


## frank_rt

HILFE ich wollte ein rentnervisa, und habe nur ein 30 tage visa bekommen. was muss ich machen damit ich ein rentnerrvisum bekomme

----------


## schiene

> HILFE ich wollte ein rentnervisa, und habe nur ein 30 tage visa bekommen. was muss ich machen damit ich ein rentnerrvisum bekomme


...und das merkst du jetzt erst?
Zuerst einmal solltest du unbedingt zur Botschaft nach Bangkok und am besten vorab einen Termin machen.
Hier noch ein paar Infos
http://www.thaikonsulatmuenchen.de/h..._gebuhren.html

----------


## Willi Wacker

> HILFE ich wollte ein rentnervisa, und habe nur ein 30 tage visa bekommen. was muss ich machen damit ich ein rentnerrvisum bekomme


...glaube das musst du ausserhalb Thailands beantragen  
mit einem Haufen Papieren, Rentenbescheid, Beglaubigung der Botschaft u.s.w.
Pit wird es besser wissen

----------


## frank_rt

@schiene.
nach auskunft des konsulats in stuttgart wegen rentnervisum, hätte ich dann nur eine verlängerung von 3 monaten bekommen. 
das waren zumindest meine infos.
und einer vom expat club pattaya wollte 30 euro haben, natürlich zuerst auf ein konto in deutschland.
danach hätte er mir erst gesagt was für ein visum das richtige zur einreise wäre.
notfalls fliege nach hause und für 1 tag. kostet weniger als hier von einer firma mir das visum besorgen zu lassen.
die wollen je nach kurs über 1000 euro haben.

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo!
Ich mache es auch ohne 30,00€! ::  Kannst Du aber wahlweise auf Enricos Spendenkonto für bedürftige Gartenbesitzer überweisen. :: 
Nein, zur Botschaft in Bangkok braucht er nicht. Die können daran gar nichts ändern.Sowas ist allein Sache der Immigration 
Du mußt mit einem NON-IMMI (A o. O)-Visum *einreisen*. Vorzugsweise mit 90 Tagen Gültigkeit. Das kriegst Du nur außerhalb Thailands. Und dafür mußt Du *dort* u.a. Dein Einkommen oder/und Dein Barvermögen nachweisen. Wegen weiteren Unterlagen frage vorher dort nach oder gehe auf deren Website. Dann vor Ablauf hier zu deiner zuständigen Immigration und die Retirement-Extension beantragen Mit Nachweis, daß Du über ausreichende Geldmittel verfügst. 800000 auf einer Bank in Thailand, nicht fest angelegt und beim ersten Mal mindestens schon 2 Monate dort deponiert. Wahlweise 65.000 Baht monatl. Einkommen, durch die Botschaft bestätigt. Nicht alle Immigration-Büros akzeptieren einen Mix daraus! (Bei nicht verheiratet mit einer Thai)

isaanfan

----------


## pit

Isaanfan hat eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. Du brauchst ein NON Immigrant - O. Damit kannst Du nach Th. einreisen, 90 Tage bleiben und während der Zeit die Verlängerung auf ein Jahr beantragen. Du brauchst nicht nach DE, kannst das Visum auch in Laos oder Kambodia oder auch in Malaysia bekommen. Ein NON-O-A für direkt ein Jahr Aufenthalt bekommst Du aber nur in Deutschland.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

danke pit. muss ich einen kontoauszug dann zu diesem konsulat mitnehmen. oder reicht da die bestätigung vom konsulat in pattaya.
in stuttgart wollten sie nur den rentenbescheid sehen.
pit habe gerade alles beim isaanfan gelesen, war mal etwas zu voreilig mit dem antworten.
ich hätte ja auch einmal vor den abflug hier fragen können, wein ganz arg bitterlich.
ich war mal gerade in so einem visahelpoffice bei der immi, die wollen dort 23000 thb haben.
ich weiß ist teuer, aber egal wo ich dann hin will oder muss kostet es auch geld.
aus fehler wird man klug.
danke euch allen
ihr habt was bei mir gut

----------


## isaanfan

Bin zwar nicht pit und Du mußt Dich auch nicht bei mir bedanken, aber Du mußt Dir von Deiner Thaibank eine Bestätigung holen (vom gleichen Tag oder 1 Tag eher). Die wissen dort Bescheid, wenn Du sagst, daß Du sie für die Immigration brauchst.
isaanfan

----------


## frank_rt

das ist das nächste problem mit der bestätigung. eine sag erst nach 3 monaten können die es machen, ne andere sagt erst wenn ich ein jahresvisa habe dann geht es. also jeder sagt was anderes. ich muss jetzt erst mal wegen der bank schauen. ich wollte auch ein eurokonto, die gelbe bank 1, filiale wollte 500 euro deposit haben die 2. filiale wollte dagegen nur 1% deposit haben. ist schon ganzschön komplieziert bei den banken

----------


## alter mann

Hallo

frank-rt

Vor Jahren als ich mein Visakonto benoetigte, bin ich einfach in eine Bank in Th. Bei mir war es die Bangkok-Bank ( soll keine Werbung sein ). Dabei hatte ich meinen Reisepass, 800.000,-- Bath und eine Th-Anschrift. Die Anschrift kann z.B. von einer Bekannten sein. Nach ca. 10 Min. war mein Sparbuch fertig. An deiner Stelle wuerde ich fuer das Visum kein Euro-Konto machen. Es erschwert die Sache nur.

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich denke über die sachlage ...nach all den jahrzehnten...etwas sachlicher
800 t. Bath  = 23 t. Euro.  Miete für das Haus....die fliegerei...
das leben im gelobten land ist auch nicht mehr preiswert
... die geliebte aushalten...dann kommt irgendwann in nächster zeit der landkauf im isaan oder irgendwo da draussen ...dann er hausbau... :: 
Ich hoffe da ist ein gutes polster vorhanden...
Ja die liebe....geht das noch so mit schmetterlingen im bauch.... im rentenalter ?

----------


## pit

Ich frage mich nun, bist Du denn ohne irgend ein Visum nach Thailand gekommen, oder ist bei der Einreise was schief gelaufen? Ich meine, wenn Du Dich schon um solche Sachen wie ein Abbo zum Fernsehen kümmerst, dann solltest Du ja keine weiteren Probleme mehr haben. 

In jedem Fall hast Du noch eine andere Option. Du kannst Dir im benachbarten Ausland ein Touristenvisum ausstellen lassen, das erspart dort die Vermögensnachweise. Wenn Du dann mit diesem Visum nach Thailand eingereist bist, kann in Thailand von der Immigration daraus ein Aufenthalt mit NON-O gemacht werden, welcher dann verlängert werden kann. 

Nächste Priorität ist das Konto. Was willst du mit einem Eurokonto? Die Immi erkennt das für die Verlängerung nicht an! Wenn Du aber ein solches trotzdem gerne haben möchtest, ist ja in 6 oder 12 Monaten immer noch Zeit dafür.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

gute frage. ich habe ganz einfach vom konsulat eine falsche antwort bekommen, die da lautete ich kann das rentnervisum nur um 3 monate velängern. heute ist mir klar das diese antwort nicht ganz richtig war. es gibt aber auch die möglichkeit das visum in bkk ändern zu lassen, und das werde ich jetzt machen. 
kostet zwar geld aber ins ausland zu fliegen und dann das ganze aufziehen, kostet auch geld.

----------


## Erich

> einer vom expat club pattaya wollte 30 euro haben, natürlich zuerst auf ein konto in deutschland.
> danach hätte er mir erst gesagt was für ein visum das richtige zur einreise wäre


Dem sein "Tailandfinanzierungsplan" scheint wohl ins Minus gerutscht zu sein - halte Dich bloß von diesen Typen fern.

Hier im Forum hilft jeder jedem so gut er kann und wo er Ahnung von hat, das war bei uns der Fall und wir machen das Heute genauso bei anderen.

----------


## pit

> Dem sein "Tailandfinanzierungsplan" scheint wohl ins Minus gerutscht zu sein - halte Dich bloß von diesen Typen fern.
> 
> Hier im Forum hilft jeder jedem so gut er kann und wo er Ahnung von hat, das war bei uns der Fall und wir machen das Heute genauso bei anderen.


So ist es!

Du hast Dich vermutlich gleich an die richtigen Typen ran gemacht. Da ist ne Thai Lady nichts dagegen. Hüte Dich vor Sturm und Wind und vor deutschen, die im Ausland sind!

Ich kann Erich nur beipflichten. Wenn Du Fragen hast, dann stell sie hier im Forum oder als PN zu irgend jemandem, wenn es nicht öffentlich sein soll. 

 ::

----------


## rampo

> So ist es!
> 
>  Hüte Dich vor Sturm und Wind und vor deutschen, die im Ausland sind!


Gibt es da sicher keine Ausnamen, und wie ist das mit Oesterreicher .

Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

Das die eigenen landsleute die schlimmsten sein können hab ich schon zur genüge erfahren. Ich wollte eigentlich schon zu dem stammtisch gehen und mich mal beschweren, aber obs was bringt...........

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich wollte eigentlich schon zu dem stammtisch gehen und mich mal beschweren, aber obs was bringt...........



oh ja, am besten an einen "Steintisch"   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo gibt es viele Österreicher in Thailand? Ein paar hast ja schon kennen gelernt. Was ist Deine Meinung?

----------


## rampo

> Rampo gibt es viele Österreicher in Thailand? Ein paar hast ja schon kennen gelernt. Was ist Deine Meinung?


Hallo Wein4tler .

Oesterreicher habe ich bis jetzt aber nur durch Besuche bei uns kennen gelernt so um die 10 , da bist du mit eingeschlossen .

9 duerfen jeder zeit wieder kommen (Du bist aber nicht der eine ) sehr angenaeme Falangs .

Deutsche waren es sehr viele so um die 80 sicher , mit 10 von ihnen habe ich sehr guten kontakt und Besuchen mich so um die 3 mal im Jahr 

Manche von ihnen sind 600 und mehr Km von mir entfernt , wuerde sagen 40 von ihnen koennen auch jeder zeit wieder kommen .

Bei Schweizern na ja bis jetzt habe ich keinen zu dem ich wirklich guten kontakt habe , o ja einen im Norden aber nur ueber Internet .

Ist aber nur meine Meinung , auch ich bin sicher nicht fuer  jeden Falang der richtige .

Um ein Urteil abzugeben solte man den Falang auch ein wenig kennen .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Dir Rampo. Dann darf ich also wieder kommen.  ::

----------


## rampo

Nur wen du Willst , ok du Musst .

Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

visa erfahrungen.
vegesst die 800000 thb die ihr auf ein konto legen wollt, wenn ihr ein jahresvisum haben wollt. passt nicht.
die banken geben eine bestätigung eures konto erst in 90 tagen raus, toll. du bekommst ja nur eine verlängerung von 30 tagen. also zusammen 60 tage. bedeutet du kommst nie auf die zeit die deine bank will oder braucht. tolle reglung der banken.
vergesst die bestätigung eurer rente durch die botschaft oder das konsulat. ist alles nur rausgeschmissenes geld.
wie das im detail abläuft will ich hier mal nicht erklären, ist zwar alles legal. aber man kann es nicht nachvollziehen.

----------


## pit

> vegesst die 800000 thb die ihr auf ein konto legen wollt, wenn ihr ein jahresvisum haben wollt.


Wieso vergessen? Bei einem Antrag auf Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung (nicht Jahresvisa) muss das Geld mindestens 90 Tage vorher auf dem Konto sein. Das weiß doch mittlerweile jeder. Beim Erstantrag gibt es eine Ausnahme, da reichen 60 Tage.

Wenn Du als Rentner einen Mix aus Guthaben und Einkommen geltend machen möchtest, gibt es sogar keine geforderte Frist, die das Geld vorher eingezahlt sein muss. Dazu brauchst Du aber eben die Bestätigung der Botschaft! Was soll so schlecht daran sein?

Dass Du die 60 Tage nicht zusammen bekommst, ist nicht Schuld der Immi, da Du ja mit einem NON-O Visum hättest einreisen können. Darauf gibt es 90 Tage Aufenthalt.

Wenn Du Dir deine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung über eine dubiose Agentur erschleichen möchtest, nur zu. Das ist alles illegal und kostet i.d.R. auch mehr als die paar Euro für die Bestätigung der Botschaft!

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

Richtig. Aber die bank gibt dir erst die bestätigung wenn das geld 90 tage auf deinem konto ist

----------


## pit

Dann hast Du die falsche Bank!

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

Ich war auf drei banken. Die gelbe grüne und die lilane. Alle haben mir dor gleiche auskunft gegeben. Aber ich will nicht behaupten das andere banken das anders machen eine bank wollte mir sogar erst nach einem jahr das schreiben für die immi geben. Kann aber auch sein das mit dem rentnervisum das anders gelaufen wäre. Das kann ich nicht behaupten.
Aber  danke für eure mithilfe. Hätte euch eher fragen sollen

----------


## pit

> Kann aber auch sein das mit dem rentnervisum das anders gelaufen wäre.


Da könntest Du Recht haben. Wie die Verhältnisse sind, wenn man kein Visum hat, das weiß ich nicht. Aber Du kannst die Verlängerung Deines Aufenthalts ohnehin erst beantragen, wenn Du mit einem NON-I Visum mindestens 60 Tage im Land bist. Im Moment kannst Du Dich also noch entspannt zurück lehnen. Erste Priorität: Visum besorgen!

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, besorge Dir in einem Der Nachbarländer ein Touristenvisum und lass es dann in Thailand bei der Immi in ein NON-O umwandeln. Damit kannst Du dann die Verlängerung beantragen. Dauert von jetzt an bestimmt 90 Tage oder gar mehr. Also, ganz entspannt bleiben!

 ::

----------


## pit

Ich hab noch was vergessen zu erwähnen. Eine Bankbescheinigung für die Immigration muss an dem Tag ausgestellt sein, an dem der Antrag auf Verlängerung eingereicht wird. Also, morgens erst zur Bank und dann fix mit allen Unterlagen zur Immi!

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

genau das habe ich gemacht. die wandlung in non-o. das problem dabei ist, in pattaya geht das nicht mehr. mein pass ist nach bkk geschickt worden. seit kurzem geht das nur noch so. aber egal ich hoffe einmal das beste für mich. danach wenn alles ok ist mach ich bei mir ne party ende mai.
das ist eine offizielle einladung an alle.
 ::

----------


## pit

Das ist doch schon mal was. Der Weg ist eingeschlagen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

frank_rt nicht verzagen, das wird schon. Geduld ist angesagt und die brauchst Du auch, wenn Du in Thailand länger bleiben willst.

----------


## isaanfan

> vergesst die bestätigung eurer rente durch die botschaft oder das konsulat. ist alles nur rausgeschmissenes geld.
> wie das im detail abläuft will ich hier mal nicht erklären, ist zwar alles legal. aber man kann es nicht nachvollziehen.


Solche tollen "Ratschläge" mag ich!
Sind nur überhaupt nicht hilfreich, da schlichtweg falsch, für Leute, die hier *gesicherte Informationen* suchen. :: 
Ich kann nur jedem, der es wissen will, mit auf den Weg geben: Vergesst die Bestätigung des Einkommens durch die Botschaft *NICHT!* (Oder geht mit der Bankbestätigung - wie pit geschrieben hat - in ausreichender Höhe zur Verlängerung.)

isaanfan

----------


## frank_rt

kann sein as ich falsch liege. aber das sind meine erfahrungen, sonst nichts

----------


## pit

Lieber Frank,

Erfahrungen hast Du sicherlich schon gesammelt. Nur Deine Erfahrungen beruhen vermutlich auf Frust bei Dir, da Du grundlegende Zusammenhänge vielleicht nicht richtig verstanden hast und die Vorbereitungen für Deine "Übersiedlung" vernachlässigt hast. Du bist etwas blauäugig nach Thailand gekommen, ohne Dich vorher z.B. über das benötigte Visum eingehend zu informieren. So wie ich es verstanden habe, hast Du das NON-O Visum des Konsulates in Deutschland abgelehnt, weil es ja nur zum Aufenthalt in Thailand für 90 Tage berechtigt.




> ich habe ganz einfach vom konsulat eine falsche antwort bekommen, die da lautete ich kann das rentnervisum nur um 3 monate velängern.


Nun ist es so, dass solche Stellen Antworten auf gestellte Fragen geben. Wenn z.B. die Frage schon falsch gestellt war, kann man kaum erwarten, dass die Antwort kommt, die man vielleicht gerne gehört hätte. Das Konsulat in Stuttgart gilt als eines der hilfsbereitesten in Deutschland. Ich glaube kaum, dass die dann irgend solche unwahren Sachen erzählen. Vielleicht wurde aber auch die Antwort in Unkenntnis der Zusammenhänge nicht richtig verstanden. Also grundsätzlich gilt, dass ein Visum überhaupt nicht verlängert werden kann! Man kann lediglich die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung in Thailand verlängern lassen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ein Konsulat oder auch eine Botschaft außerhalb Thailands lediglich für die Erteilung des Visums zuständig ist. Ein Visum ist sozusagen die Eintrittskarte für das Land. Ab dem Eintritt ist dann die Immigration zuständig und die stempelt in Deinen Pass, wie lange Du bleiben darfst.

Du darfst Dich glücklich schätzen, dass Du ganz ohne Visum überhaupt ein Bankkonto eröffnen konntest. Das ist manchmal schon schwer genug, selbst mit einem NON-I. Bei vielen Banken wird zusätzlich sogar eine Arbeitsgenehmigung verlangt.

Gib Dich mit dem bisher erreichten zufrieden und schau in die Zukunft, die kann nur besser werden.

Ich muss isaanfan voll zustimmen, dass für sachliche Informationen solche Kommentare oder Ratschläge von Dir nicht hilfreich sind. Wenn Du Fragen zu dieser Thematik hast, dann stelle sie und wir werden versuchen, Dir nach Möglichkeit zu helfen.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

Ich ärgere mich, und kann garnicht sagen wie.
1. Die tolle Auskunft des Konsulats. 
2. Die tolle Auskunft des deutschen expat vereins
3. Die tollen Auskünfte der Thai banken.
Und ich bedanke mich bei eurer Hilfe und Anteilnahme
Ja ich hätte euch auch fragen können aber daran habe ich nicht gedacht, also selbst daran schuld.
Nun hoffe ich das alles gut geht

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich würde sagen ...man bereitet sich vor, informiert sich vorher
bevor man meint : ich bin nun hier und bleibe...bist ja kein junger Spund mit 20

Er kam ...sah..und siegte
das gibbet leider nur im Film

http://www.thaiimmigration.org/retir...-thailand.html

----------


## frank_rt

@ww solltest du es überlesen haben, ich habe mich informiert.

----------


## Enrico

Bisschen kribbeln ist doch normal, wäre doch langweilig wenn immer alles wie am Schnürchen klappt  ::

----------


## frank_rt

wie spülen thais ihr geschirr. mit warmen oder kalten wasser.
wenns mit kalten wasser gemacht wird, braucht man da spezielles spülmittel.
wenn dem so ist postet doch mal ein bild von dem spülmittel hier rein und wo es das gibt 
ich bin dem thai lesen noch nicht mächtig. brüll
die kleinen sorgen eines neulings. lach

----------


## pit

Hallo frank_rt,

spül doch einfach Dein Geschirr so, wie Du das früher auch gemacht hast. In Thailand gibt es meist kein heißes Wasser aus dem Hahn, wenn wir mal von der Dusche absehen. Deshalb wird hier meist unter fließendem "kalten" Wasser gespült. Spülmittel dazu nach Deiner Wahl.

 ::

----------


## chauat

Mit „kaltem“ (ist ja nicht so richtig kalt) Wasser, darauf sind auch die Angebote in den Geschäften ausgerichtet. Kannst eigentlich jedes zeug aus dem 7eleven nehmen.

----------


## frank_rt

danke für die schnellen antworten. schon sind die kleinen sorgen weg, klasse.
 ::  ::

----------


## pit

Was war denn das Problem? hatten die Weingläser keinen Glanz?

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Hahaha, Pit. Weingläser wird er in Thailand nicht sehr oft brauchen. Biergläser und Whiskeygläser schon.

----------


## frank_rt

@wein4tler
fast richtig aber nur fast. mit bier kann man mich verjagen, ausser dunkles hefeweizen trinke ich nichts was mit bier zusammen hängt.
also bleiben nur noch whisky gläser übrig. volltreffer.
aber heute morgen hatte ich ein echtes luxusproblem.
um das zu beseitigen lies ich die linke gegen die rechte hand antreten. pfuiiiii nicht das was ihr gedacht habt. :: 
die linke hand gewann, als siegespreis durfte ich das 
2. bad einweihen, und duschte dann dort.
 ::  :: 

mal ne ernsthafte frage.
gibt es einen unterschied ausser dem preis zwischen wasser im behälter von supermarkt und den wasser tanksäulen.
würde mich schon mal interessieren

----------


## pit

> mal ne ernsthafte frage.
> gibt es einen unterschied ausser dem preis zwischen wasser im behälter von supermarkt und den wasser tanksäulen.
> würde mich schon mal interessieren


Mit Behälter meinst Du sicher die Plastikflaschen von z.b. Ora, Chang, Singha und haste nicht gesehen, welche Marken es da noch gibt. Oder meinst Du die großen Flaschen (ca. 20l), die man üblicherweise oben auf den Wasserkühler aufsetzt?

Der Unterschied ist fast ausnahmslos die Herkunft des Wassers. Reines Quellwasser findest Du nur selten. Meist handelt es sich um ionengetauschtes normales Leitungswasser (manche sagen dazu auch Reversosmose), das dann noch mit UV-Licht bestahlt wird. Dabei werden wieder Mineralien zugesetzt (von Marke zu Marke verschieden), die bei der Osmose entfernt werden. Schädlich für die Gesundheit ist bekannterweise keines. Welches Wasser Du nimmst, sollte ausnahmslos Dein Geschmack entscheiden. Einige behaupten, Ora sei wohl das beste auf dem Thai Markt.

Ich trinke nur widerwillig Wasser, weil's da die Fische drin treiben!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Also in unserem Dorf kommt einmal in der Woche ein Wassertransporter der bringt Kisten mit Wasser in 1 Liter-Glasflaschen.
Da tauschen wir dann das Leergut aus. Die Marke und Preis weiß ich nicht, erledigt alles meine Frau. Ich lege nur die Flaschen in den Kühlschrank und wundere mich wie schnell sie dort verschwinden. Zum Tee - oder Kaffeekochen nehmen wir das Leitungswasser.
Die Nachbarn haben eine Filteranlage für das Leitungswasser und trinken dieses. Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich sowas einbauen soll.

----------


## pit

Selbst in Bangkok nehmen wir für den Kaffee Wasser aus der Flasche. Der Kaffee schmeckt einfach besser!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ist mir auch sicherer.

----------


## rampo

Wir Trinken aus unsern Bohrbrunnen , 1 A wird alle 6 Monate Kontroliert.

Fg.

----------


## alter mann

Hallo

Wir benutzen seit ca. 7 Jahren folgenden Wasserfilter http://www.espring.co.th/espring/index.html  und sind damit voll zufrieden. Das Leitungswasser wird damit gefiltert. Dieses gefilterte Wasser trinken wir ( wenn kein Bier mehr im Kuehlschrank  ::  ) und nehmen es auch zum kochen bzw. Kaffee kochen. Bei unserem 3 Personenhaushalt haelt die Filterpatrone ca. 1 Jahr und wird dann fuer ca. 4 bis 5.000,-- gegen eine neue  ausgewechselt. Ist in 5 Minuten selbst erledigt. 

Gruesse
vom
alten Mann

----------


## pit

> Bei unserem 3 Personenhaushalt haelt die Filterpatrone ca. 1 Jahr und wird dann fuer ca. 4 bis 5.000,-- gegen eine neue  ausgewechselt. Ist in 5 Minuten selbst erledigt.


Das ist der ungefähre Preis, der täglich einer 1,5l Wasserflasche aus dem Supermarkt oder vom 7/11 entspricht. Wenn ich Benzin tanke, rund alle 8 Tage, gibt's immer noch zwei Flaschen a 1,5 l extra dazu.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

> Selbst in Bangkok nehmen wir für den Kaffee Wasser aus der Flasche. Der Kaffee schmeckt einfach besser!


also zur zeit nehme ich das leitungswasser zum duschen und zum pülen. ab zähnputzen wird wasser aus ger flasche benutzt.
ist mir lieber so.
vieleicht übertrieben aber seit meinem 1. aufenthalt in pat mach ich es so.

----------


## Erich

Alles Gewöhnungssache vom Immunsystem. Ich hab auch schon mit Isaan-Regenwasser gekochten Reis gegessen und ist nix passiert. Umgekehrt ist meine Frau im Urlaub vorsichtiger geworden auf meinen Rat hin - das Wasser zum Trinken wird nicht mehr aus der Tonne geschöpft, sondern gibt nur aus der Flasche.
Einzigen Virus von Essen / Trinken (obwohl ich da ziemlich skrupellos bin und alles probiere, auch das Glas Wasser, was man bekommt, wenn man irgendwo zu Besuch ist hinterfrage ich nicht bzgl. Herkunft) hab ich mir an einer Autobahnraststätte in Th geholt - die kochen halt nur für Durchreisende ohne Stammkundschaft.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .......
> wenn dem so ist postet doch mal ein bild von dem spülmittel hier rein und wo es das gibt ......


Das bekannteste Geschirrspuelmittel in Thailand ist das  SUNLIGHT = Steht in TH als Synonym fuer Spuelmittel. (So wie bei uns in Ö. z.B. _Uhu_ als Synonym für Alleskleber gilt)

Zum Geschirrspuelen verwendete ich die letzten 6 Jahre in LOS _Lipon F Bergamot Dishwashing Liquid_. 
Weiss von was ich schreibe, brauchte ich doch Unmengen fuer's Geschaeft.  
Gibt's uebrigens im _macro_ als Nachfuellbeutel (3 stk) sehr guenstig! Meist ist sogar noch ein "Geschenk" dabei! 


LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Zum Thema Wasserfilter:

Habe auch so aehnlich wie unser _alter mann_ immer 'ne Filteranlage benuetzt!

Dabei handelte es sich bei mir um ein *4-stage filtration system* mit UV Licht (also 3 versch. filter u. zusaetzlich noch das UV Durchlaufrohr)



Funktioniert auch bei der Mutter ohne "UV-tube" einwandfrei! 



Die 3 Filter dann so ca. alle Jahre mal 650 -750 THB. Je nach dem ob gerade "promoschan" ist oder nicht 
Diese water filter cartridges gibt's einzeln od. im 3er Water Filter Set (Sediment + Carbon Block + Ceramic) auch bei Big-C, TescoLotad, ectr....also keine Hexerei diese Cartriges zu bekommen.




LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Danke TW für diesen ausführlichen Beitrag zur Wasseraufbereitung. Ich werde, wenn ich wieder in Thailand bin, mich nach so etwas umsehen.
Sag was macht man, wenn der Wasserdruck zu gering ist? Brauche ich da eine Zusatzpumpe?

----------


## pit

Ist bei uns der Normalfall. Druckerhöhungspumpen sind z.B. in nahezu jedem Big-C erhältlich. Kosten um die 8.000 Baht. Die Installation ist recht einfach. Damit ist auch Wasser im Bad in der 2ten Etage da.

 ::

----------


## alter mann

Genau. Machen wir ebenso.  :: 

Wir haben einen Zwischentank. So ca. 1.600 Liter. Dieser wird vom oertlichen Wassernetz gespeist. Eine Pumpe mit Automatic beliefert vom Tank aus die Zapfstellen im Haus. So ist jederzeit ausreichender Druck vorhanden. Sollte mal die oeffentl. Wasserversorgung nur troeffeln, reicht der zwischengeschaltete Tank einige Tage. 

Gruesse vom
alten Mann

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Pit und "Alter Mann" für die Information. Brauche ich diesen Zwischentank oder ist dieser nur wenn die Wasserversorgung zeitweise ausfällt als Reserve.

----------


## pit

Wenn Du Platz für den Tank hast, stell ihn besser auf. Der Tank verhindert auch, dass man bei schlechter Versorgungslage mit der Pumpe Luft ansaugt. Der Tank braucht dann ein Schwimmerventil, welches den Zulauf absperrt, wenn er voll ist. Das geht natürlich alles nur hinter der Wasseruhr.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

So ich hab jetzt mein visum. Euer beistand war schon gut

----------


## pit

> So ich hab jetzt mein visum. Euer beistand war schon gut


Ein Visum brauchst Du, um nach Thailand einreisen zu dürfen. Was hast Du denn nun wirklich? Ist es die Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung oder erst die Umwandlung des alten Visums in ein Non-O-Visum, damit Du nun die Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung beantragen kannst? 

Versuch doch einfach, etwas genauer in Deinen Aussagen zu sein.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

also ich habe mein turi visum in non-o ändern lassen.
und gleichzeitg die verlängerung für 1 weiteres jahr bekommen.
ich brauche also erst wieder in 15 monaten eine verlängerung.

----------


## pit

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Nun darfst Du nicht vergessen, alle 90 Tage mit dem Formular TM47 bei der Immi zu erscheinen. Das erste Mal 90 Tage nach Deiner letzten Ankunft in Thailand unaufgefordert, den nächsten Termin bekommst Du dann von der Immi. 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Pit. Alles klar. Platz für den Tank habe ich.

----------


## frank_rt

danke für den formular hinweis. hab ihn mir schon runter geladen pit.
was ausser reisepass mit visum brauche ich um ein moped zuzulassen

----------


## alter mann

Hallo

Mein Moped hat damals die Werkstatt zugelassen. Daher keine Garantie fuer meine Aufzaehlung.

Benoetigt wird der sog. Kfz-Brief. Dies ist in Th  ein Buechlein von der Groesse her, aehnlich wie in D ein Sparbuch. Meines hat die Farbe Gruen. Weiter wird das Gelbe Hausbuch ( Tabien Baan ) benoetigt. Weiter geht es mit der gesetzl. Kfz- Versicherung. Diese hat nur eine Mini-Deckungssumme und kostet fuer 1 Jahr 350,-- Bath, Weiter ist die Kfz-Steuer in Hoehe von 100,-- Bath zu zahlen. Je nach Alter des Mopeds ( 5 Jahre ? ) moechte ein Pruefer das Fahrzeug sehen. Wie viel das Nummernschild kostet, kann ich nicht berichten. Wie gesagt hat es bei mir die Werkstatt gemacht.

Zusaetlich habe ich noch 2 Versicherungen abgeschlossen. Einmal eine priv. Kfz-Versicherung. Bei mir war es die Zurich-Vers. Sie hat eine Vers.summe von 60.000,-- Bath und kostet ca. 2.000,-- Bath im Jahr. Wichtig war fuer mich, ich erhielt eine Telefonnummer. Bei einem Unfall einfach die Hotline anrufen und in ca. 30 Min. soll ein Vers.angestellter am Unfallort sein und sich mit dem Unfallgegner auseinander setzen und gg. den Schaden regulieren. Der Vers.angestellter ist sicherlich ein besserer Fachmann in Unfallsachen als ich. Selbst habe ich weniger Stress. Zum Glueck habe ich es bisher nicht benoetigt.
Eine Unfallvers. habe ich auch abgeschlossen. Diese uebernimmt eigene Krankenhauskosten ebenfalls bis 60.000,-- Bath und kostet ebenso ca. 2.000,-- im Jahr. Meine ist von der AIA.  In Th ist es halt ueblich, erst mit der Krankenhausbehandlung zu beginnen, wenn die Finanzierung gesichert ist. Ich hoffe mal, das so eine mitgefuehrte Karte dies etwas beschleunigt.

Wie gesagt, dies war bei mit so. Sicherlich gibt es regionale Unterschiede.

Gruesse vom
alten mann

bitte fahre vorsichtig

BTW ist mir noch eingefallen. Wie schaut es bei dir mit einem Fuehrerschein aus ? Entweder ein Th-Fuehrerschein oder ein intern. Fuehrerschein ?

----------


## frank_rt

also ich hab die staatliche und die private versicherung fur`s moped., die kommt dann angeblich sofort zum unfallort.
ich bin stolzer besitzer eines thai führerschein lach. sollte ich mal viel geld übrig haben kommt ne hd ins haus. die kommt dann nachts nur ins wohnzimmer als garage. lach

aber ich habe jetzt meine strom und wasserrechnung bekommen.
der preis hat mich schon erschreckt.
10€ strom 
5 € wasser.
gut die aircon war zwar nie an. aber alles andere war schon in betrieb.
2x duschen am tag und putzen der wohnung. gut zum wasser muss man sagen es kommen da noch 5 € für die wasserbomben hinzu.
also alles zusammen ungefähr 20€. na geht doch.

----------


## pit

> ... also alles zusammen ungefähr 20€. na geht doch.


Ich denke, das wird Deine Rente noch hergeben.   :: 

 ::

----------


## chauat

Zur Not MZ statt HD  ::

----------


## pit

> Zur Not MZ statt HD


???

 ::

----------


## isaanfan

*MZ* steht für *M*otorradwerke *Z*schopau. Bezeichnung für eine Serie von Motorrädern, die in der DDR eben dort gebaut wurden.
*HD*= *H*arley-*D*avidson

----------


## pit

Danke, hätte man ja direkt dazu schreiben können.   :: 

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

in der kürze liegt die würze. lach

----------


## wanlop56

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorradbau_in_Zschopau

das wars dann

gruss von wanlop56 der ne Yamaha xvs 1100 A hat in Thailand

----------

